

Google Now Letting Creators Download Their Original (Source) YouTube Videos - Urgo
https://www.google.com/takeout/?pli=1#custom:youtube

======
Urgo
Google's blog post about it: [http://dataliberation.blogspot.com/2012/09/your-
youtube-orig...](http://dataliberation.blogspot.com/2012/09/your-youtube-
original-videos-now.html)

I'm trying it out myself. 130GB to download all my videos though. This might
take a while.

